# alternative to pumpkin



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Im not sure if this should go here, or nutrition but here we go..
The vet recommended adding 1-2 tbs of pumpkin to Ditto's diet due to diarrhea. I happened to have a can at home, so I used it and it seemed to firm up her stool a bit (it wasn't as firm as I wanted, but it was helping.) However, I ran out of that can and now I cant find plain canned pumpkin anywhere, only pumpkin pie mix. Is there something else I can use to help? Maybe fresh squash?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Butternut squash is VERY similar to pumpkin and I have often wondered if it could be substituted. I will be following this thread...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Sweet potato?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Sweet potato....

Vickie do you have a Fresh Market near by? They carry it.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes sweet potato and I have used acorn squash (I think the pumpkin and sweet potato works best). Also if you have a pet store near there is a company that makes canned pumpkin for dogs.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a fresh market near by but their canned goods are very expensive. Thank you for the alternatives of sweet potato and acorn squash, I will try those. There is no pet store near by, except for one which carries a small variety of goods and is dirty ( I dont go there.)


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I know it's crazy expensive but if you need a can or two until you find some it's there. I think Amazon carries it also.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I think sweet potato and maybe some squash...Good Karma suggested Butternut. 

You would just want to make sure and cook it really well, take the skins off the sweet potatoes, and puree it in a food processor. 

Maybe when it's pumpkin season we should all stock up on canned pumpkin! 

I wonder if you could cook down your own pumpkin and freeze it in an ice cube tray...I think people do that with baby food.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's what I do- freeze and ice cube tray of pumpkin and pop them out into a freezer bag for later use.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a 1.5 cases I bought for Aspen for the same thing. I only needed a few cans...then I learned to cut back his food a little. Overfeeding = diareahh


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Interesting. I wasn't aware that overfeeding caused diarrhea. However I dont think that is the case for my girl as she doesn't eat very much. She has increased her intake the past year or so but still not as much as one would think she would eat. I dont measure her food so Im not sure exactly how much she is eating.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

slippery elm.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's the fiber in the pumpkin that helps. You can add this same type of fiber by mixing in psyllium husk powder, which is the active ingredient in products like Metamucil.

I use this product and give 1/2 teaspoon in each meal. The amount could be increased if you find the need.

Psyllium Husks Powder by Vitamin Shoppe - VS-1654 - at The Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

GSD_Xander said:


> I wonder if you could cook down your own pumpkin and freeze it in an ice cube tray...I think people do that with baby food.


I grow my own pumpkin and pressure can it myself. But it does freeze well too (I just use ziplock freezer bags, cook it first by cutting it into one inch chunks and boiling in a bit of water until it's soft). If you are buying fresh pumpkin, I think you need to make sure you are getting an edible variety and not a decorative kind.



natalie559 said:


> It's the fiber in the pumpkin that helps. You can add this same type of fiber by mixing in psyllium husk powder, which is the active ingredient in products like Metamucil.
> 
> I use this product and give 1/2 teaspoon in each meal. The amount could be increased if you find the need.
> 
> Psyllium Husks Powder by Vitamin Shoppe - VS-1654 - at The Vitamin Shoppe


I have used psyllium fiber powder on the dogs too. It does work to help firm up a watery stool. You can get it at Wal-mart in the pharmacy area. Just look for the unflavored kind. You can get it in the Equate brand which is cheaper.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I know I always have canned pumpkin just in case. But its good to know there are alternatives to use.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Psyllium or beet pulp, both support the intestinal flora and are very inexpensive.


----------



## melindajane (Dec 10, 2002)

I haven't been able to find pumpkin in my stores either. I am buying a large sweet potato or two a week, baking them till soft and mashing them and using the same as pumpkin (1 or 2 tablespoons). It seems to work just as well and Kyra loves the taste!


----------

